# Drywall lift advice?



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Im looking at a TelePro 138-2 panel lift as I have a possible large amount of drywall work coming up. a Friend told me not to bother with the brand name models as they are 3-4x the price of the china knock offs and ain't built any better or function any better. 

I don't mind paying out for a better model but is he right. I may have access to a china knock of to try but thought you guys may have tried both and have a good comparison.


----------



## griz (Nov 26, 2009)

Here's some reading for you...:thumbsup:

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/drywall-lift-128275/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f49/drywall-lift-128275/index2/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/harbor-freight-drywall-lift-129666/

http://www.drywalltalk.com/f6/blue-drywall-lift-1982/


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

That stuff is too heavy and dusty...pay someone else to handle that crap. :thumbup:


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I bought this one to do my house for a little over $150.

http://www.amazon.com/Pentagon-Tool-Lifter-Professional-Drywall/dp/B00149E822/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1376255136&sr=1-1&keywords=drywall+lift










The one you are looking at is going to be much better quality. I have used them. The cheaper china ones are more for DIY users. That being said, if you work solo you could probably take good care of it and it will do the job just fine.

If you have employees they will trash it. The cheap ones won't hold up to abuse.

On mine you have to make sure you have the sheet perfectly centered or it will feel like it is going to break it tilts so bad. I have also had the wire come off the pulley. PIA. For the amount I do its perfect, I couldn't justify that kind of money on a lift right now.

Don't believe your buddy. They are nicer. Its kind of like the festool of drywall lifts. The price is unbelievably inflated beyond the production cost but for some it is worth the money for the extra quality, features, and durability.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

I dont remember what brand I bought.....

Its still in the box. My dad bought it to save our backs. 

If its a large area I use a helper if im installing, small area and my hands are busy, I muscle it in place. Im only 30, might sing a different tune later :thumbsup:


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Jaws said:


> I dont remember what brand I bought.....
> 
> Its still in the box. My dad bought it to save our backs.
> 
> If its a large area I use a helper if im installing, small area and my hands are busy, I muscle it in place. Im only 30, might sing a different tune later :thumbsup:


My thinking is if I buy a good one it may last me 30 years and if I get it now it will save my back later. I have put up hundreds of sheets without them but each and every time I wished I just bought a lift.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> My thinking is if I buy a good one it may last me 30 years and if I get it now it will save my back later. I have put up hundreds of sheets without them but each and every time I wished I just bought a lift.


Work smart :thumbsup:

Im in to big a hurry, my old man says I will regret it later..... im sure he is right. He always is. 

If im hanging drywall its because im slow or behind. Only been slow twice. Hence the hurry up. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

Spencer said:


> I bought this one to do my house for a little over $150.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Pentagon-Tool-Lifter-Professional-Drywall/dp/B00149E822/ref=sr_1_1?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1376255136&sr=1-1&keywords=drywall+lift
> 
> The cheaper china ones are more for DIY users.


Hah. IMO any lift is DIY. Literal or otherwise. 

To me they are a pain in the ass. The little amount they help they hinder far more. When you get the sheet tight to the ceiling you still have to lift the ends into place. If you are off you cannot tell because the other end is not tight up to the ceiling. 

I don't put down those who use one but I just never used one that was worth anything. No matter the price tag.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Hah. IMO any lift is DIY. Literal or otherwise.
> 
> To me they are a pain in the ass. The little amount they help they hinder far more. When you get the sheet tight to the ceiling you still have to lift the ends into place. If you are off you cannot tell because the other end is not tight up to the ceiling.
> 
> I don't put down those who use one but I just never used one that was worth anything. No matter the price tag.


If I worked with another guy I prob wouldn't even bother. what I like about them is being able to walk away and not have to handle a massive sheet above your head. I normally use my 3rd hands to hold a sheet after I get it into place but its still a hand full for one guy to get it into place and it not come crashing down.


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

Get the better one---I've got the cheap one and it is to light duty for regular use.

I'm with Carpenter Frank---I've had that for several years and only used it a few times----they are needed when you are working alone---also safer for high work,but overall they are a slow way to hang drywall-----


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

mikeswoods said:


> Get the better one---I've got the cheap one and it is to light duty for regular use.
> 
> I'm with Carpenter Frank---I've had that for several years and only used it a few times----they are needed when you are working alone---also safer for high work,but overall they are a slow way to hang drywall-----


Its freak , not frank


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

That's better--my neighbor Frank is an idiot--and a carpenter---a freak is much more to my liking---


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Jaws said:


> I dont remember what brand I bought.....
> 
> Its still in the box. My dad bought it to save our backs.
> 
> If its a large area I use a helper if im installing, small area and my hands are busy, I muscle it in place. Im only 30, might sing a different tune later :thumbsup:


Are we talking 8' or 12' sheets? If your hanging 12' sheets solo you really do need to start listening to your dad. I'm assuming you're talking 8's because a 12 would just break in the middle.

I never deal with 8's. Maybe in a small bathroom remodel or something but in a situation that is tight like that I wouldn't use the lift anyway.

I understand that it looks DIY, and is slow like a DIY tool but for the small amount of drywall I do it is not worth trashing my back/neck. I am always solo. May be slower but so is all the time it takes going to the chiropractor or worse...


----------



## Marven (Jul 15, 2013)

I have used both. I used the expensive one with Habitat. It seems much sturdier and if you are doing a lot of 12' 5/8 sheets, I would go with this.

I also purchased the red chinese lift. $180 delivered to my door. It works great for the house I am remodeling. 

As said above, festool vs makita.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

BCConstruction said:


> TelePro...a Friend told me not to bother with the brand name models as they are 3-4x the price of the china knock offs and ain't built any better or function any better.


You need to get smarter friends.


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

CrpntrFrk said:


> The little amount they help they hinder far more. When you get the sheet tight to the ceiling you still have to lift the ends into place. If you are off you cannot tell because the other end is not tight up to the ceiling.


I've never had that problem and have been able to snug mine up tight, but I have a US made Telpro  Or maybe it's a learning curve thing. I dunno, but I don't do production work much anymore and work by myself, so I use my telpro for a lot of different things. I'd not trust cheap chinese knockoffs for anything structural.

That $800 long ago paid for itself.

http://www.amazon.com/Telpro-PANELL...376347692&sr=8-1&keywords=telpro+drywall+lift

Be interesting to figure out how soon after I got it that not hiring helpers paid for itself. I'd guess a few days.


----------



## Jaws (Dec 20, 2010)

Spencer said:


> Are we talking 8' or 12' sheets? If your hanging 12' sheets solo you really do need to start listening to your dad. I'm assuming you're talking 8's because a 12 would just break in the middle.
> 
> I never deal with 8's. Maybe in a small bathroom remodel or something but in a situation that is tight like that I wouldn't use the lift anyway.
> 
> I understand that it looks DIY, and is slow like a DIY tool but for the small amount of drywall I do it is not worth trashing my back/neck. I am always solo. May be slower but so is all the time it takes going to the chiropractor or worse...


8's. Like I said, if I do drywall solo its a small amount.

I dont do drywall often, crew or subs.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

CO762 said:


> I've never had that problem and have been able to snug mine up tight, but I have a US made Telpro  Or maybe it's a learning curve thing. I dunno, but I don't do production work much anymore and work by myself, so I use my telpro for a lot of different things. I'd not trust cheap chinese knockoffs for anything structural.
> 
> That $800 long ago paid for itself.
> 
> ...


12' sheets? That's what I was taking about. 

I'm glad it works for you. To each their own. 

FYI I used nothing but lifts for my first 2 years hanging rock. Couple times after that but once I realized it was faster to put it on your head with a helper and I feel easier, I never want to see one on the job. Learning curve? How cute...

If you want to talk interesting how about we see how much money you save with your jack and how much money is made with two guys blowing and going. I can pretty much guarantee they will make more. 

So in the end I would have to say that a jack might be for the body's sake, but in no way does it compare to two guys hanging. Once again if it works for you then by all means get a good one. I believe in you get what you pay for.


----------



## ubcguy89 (Mar 23, 2013)

coming from an interiors guy, pay a helper and double your production. two experienced board hangers can easily double if not triple a lift


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Two important points:



> I realized it was faster to put it on your head with a helper and I feel easier, I never want to see one on the job.





> Be interesting to figure out how soon after I got it that not hiring helpers paid for itself. I'd guess a few days.


I agree with both. Two guys who know what they are doing hanging make it look effortless. And for a guy who works solo its a lot easier just grabbing the lift in the morning than jacking around trying to find a day helper or getting another guy on the payroll who isn't needed the majority of the time. IMO you are both right. :thumbup:


----------

